# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  18 ΑΝΩ ΑΛΚΟΛΙΚΩΝ

## noobmoderator

Γεία σας ,επισκέφτηκα έναν ψυχίατρο σήμερα και μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει και να πάω να βρώ έναν ψυχίατρο από αυτό το κέντρο μπορεί , κάποιος να μου πει εάν θα με βοηθήσουν καθόλου σε αυτό το κέντρο ,δεδομένου ότι είναι και δημόσιο?

----------


## noobmoderator

Ρε παιδιά κάποιος να βοηθήσει ???είμαι απογοητευμέμος και μπερδεμένος ........Πείτε μου κάποιος εάν αξίζει ?και τι προσφέρει?

----------


## OuraniaK

ποιο είναι ακριβώς το πρόβλημά σου ;

----------


## noobmoderator

Μέχρι Σήμερα νόμιζα ,ότι είχα κοινωνική φοβία.Μετά την επίσκεψή μου στον ψυχίατρο μου είπε ότι πρέπει να απ εξαρτηθώ(είμαι εξαρτημένος δλδ) από το αλκοόλ,τ ναρκωτικά , και ότι παίζει να είμαι οριακός η να έχω περάσει ψυχωσικό επεισόδιο(άφησε να εννοηθεί οτι μπορεί και να έχω κάτι απο αύτα..δεν τ είπε ξεκάθαρα.)...Και μου ειπε για αρχή να πάω σ αύτο το κέντρο...για να απ εξαρτηθώ απο το αλκοολ ,για αρχή..αλλα εγώ σ καμία περίπτωση δεν πιστεύω ότι είμαι αλκοολικος....και θέλω να ρωτήσω άτομα που έχουν πάει γιατί φοβάμαι να πάω σε δημόσιο ψυχικής υγείας? μην με καταστρέψουνν...

----------


## OuraniaK

Από προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες, έχοντας συγγενείς και φίλους αλκοολικούς και ναρκομανείς, κανένας δεν παραδέχεται ανοιχτά τον εθισμό του, και αυτό παρατηρείτε πιο πολύ στους αλκοολικούς. Από την στιγμή που άφοβα επισκέφθηκες ψυχίατρο, που πραγματικά με αφήνει έκπληκτη το πόσο εύκολα πηγαίνετε απευθείας σε ψυχίατρο (κάποτε ήξερα πως σε ψυχολόγο πας μόνος σου, και σε ψυχίατρο σε πάνε), δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να φοβάσαι το δημόσιο. Πριν όλα όμως αυτά, τι έκανες εσύ για τον εαυτό σου; Προσπάθησες μόνος σου να κάνεις κάτι; Τίποτα δεν μπορεί να σε βλάψει εάν δεν το θες εσύ. Αν είσαι αποφασισμένος να ''θεραπευτείς'' δεν χρειάζεται ότι σου λένε να το κάνεις, αλλά να δεχτείς ότι θεωρείς ΕΣΥ σωστό για τον εαυτό σου. Αλλά επειδή τα είπα λίγο περίπλοκα, εννοώ πάνε στο δημόσιο, άκου τι θα σου πουν, άλλα μην χάσεις την κριτική σου σαν άνθρωπος να θεωρήσεις ποιο είναι το σωστό για εσένα, και φυσικά δεν εννοώ να συνεχίσεις να πίνεις. Αν επιτρέπετε για τι ναρκωτικά μιλάμε;

----------


## noobmoderator

Το να πίνω 3 φορές ,η δύο την εβδομάδα αρκετά ποτά (Για να μου φύγει το αγχος) δεν νομίζω ότι με κάνει αλκοολικό....και δεν το ζητάω εννοείται όταν είμαι μόνος μ.....
Ναρκωτικά (χασίσι πλέον μια φορά την βδομάδα και αν,Και έχω δοκιμάσει και δύο φορές MdMA τους τελευταίους μήνες )......................

----------


## OuraniaK

Πόσο χρονών είσαι ;

----------


## noobmoderator

ασ πούμε κοντά στα 25

----------


## OuraniaK

Θα σου μιλήσω σαν φίλη... και με δική μου προσωπική γνώμη! Φυσικά και δεν σε κάνει αλκοολικό το να πίνεις 2 με 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, εγώ έπινα κάθε μέρα και μεγάλες ποσότητες, μέχρι που απόκτησα πρόβλημα υγείας και το έκοψα! Αλλά δεν ήταν εθισμός, δεν έπινα από συνήθεια. Όπως και η κατανάλωση χασίς δεν σε κάνει ναρκομανή. Δεν χρειάζεται να πας πουθενά. Πίνε αλκοόλ γιατί το ευχαριστιέσαι ή πίνε χασίς γιατί το γουστάρεις, και όχι για να μην έχεις άγχος. Ίσα ίσα θα σε χαλάσει πολύ άμα το κάνεις για αυτό τον λόγο, και τελικά θα εθιστείς όντως. Κάντα όλα με μέτρο ρε συ! Εγώ αν πήγαινα σε ψυχίατρο θα με έκλειναν μέσα! Όλο αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι άκρως φυσιολογικό! Ζόρια θα τραβάς και το πήρες λίγο κατάκαρδα. Βρες την πραγματική ρίζα του προβλήματος, γιατί το πρόβλημα σου μόνο το αλκοόλ δεν είναι, προς το παρών.

----------


## noobmoderator

Εγώ το ξέρω(να τονίσω όμως ότι πίνω μέχρι να μην μπορώ να κουνηθώ.. ξέχασα να τ αναφέρω).Και γιατί μ'αρέσει πίνω και γιατί νιώθω πιο άνετα .Τελοπάντων το θέμα μου είναι γιατί επέμενε να πάω οπώσδήποτε εκεί.. Βέβαια του είπα τις καταχρήσεις που έχω κάνει σ όλη μ την ζωή αλλά και πάλι δεν τ βρίσκω λογικό...
Η ρίζα του προβλήματός μου το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το αλκοόλ...μόνο γι αυτό δεν πήγα εκεί.πήγα για να κάνω γνωσιακή συμπεριφορά και να πολεμήσω την κοινωνική φοβία ,αλλά ο ψυχ μου είπε άλλα.....

----------


## 66psy

> Το να πίνω 3 φορές ,η δύο την εβδομάδα αρκετά ποτά (Για να μου φύγει το αγχος) δεν νομίζω ότι με κάνει αλκοολικό....και δεν το ζητάω εννοείται όταν είμαι μόνος μ.....
> Ναρκωτικά (χασίσι πλέον μια φορά την βδομάδα και αν,Και έχω δοκιμάσει και δύο φορές MdMA τους τελευταίους μήνες )......................


δεν νομιζω οτι εισαι εξαρτημενος απο κανενα απο τα δυο ετσι οπως τα λες.
δεν ειναι δα και τοσο μεγαλη συχνοτητα.
αν και το αλκοολ πρεπει να το προσεξεις. αν μαθεις ετσι απο τωρα σε λιγα χρονια πιθανον να εχεις θεμα. αν πινεις για να ξεχασεις -κι οχι ας πουμε για να περασεις καλα- τοτε ο εθισμος ειναι ακομη πιο πιθανος. οπως εμεις με τα αγχολυτικα. αν εγω παιρνω ζαναξ για να ηρεμησω απο το αγχος ειναι πιθανον να παθω εξαρτηση αργα ή γρηγορα. καλο ειναι να βαζουμε μετρο ωστε να εχουμε το κεφαλι μας ησυχο :)
θα μπορουσες να πας σ αυτο το κεντρο, κι αν δεν μεινει ικανοποιημενος φευγεις.. παντως για τα δημοσια εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω ακουσει και τα καλυτερα λογια... και προσοχη στα χαπια που θα σου γραψει ο γιατρος -αν πας σε ψυχιατρο κι οχι ψυχολογο του κεντρου- εχω ακουσει ατομα που μπορει να ειχαν μια ταδε κλιση προς αλκοολ και μαυρο, εμπλεξαν με χαπια για να ξεχασουν υποτιθεται τον εθισμο τους και εγιναν ακομη χειροτερα

----------


## noobmoderator

> δεν νομιζω οτι εισαι εξαρτημενος απο κανενα απο τα δυο ετσι οπως τα λες.
> δεν ειναι δα και τοσο μεγαλη συχνοτητα.
> αν και το αλκοολ πρεπει να το προσεξεις. αν μαθεις ετσι απο τωρα σε λιγα χρονια πιθανον να εχεις θεμα. αν πινεις για να ξεχασεις -κι οχι ας πουμε για να περασεις καλα- τοτε ο εθισμος ειναι ακομη πιο πιθανος. οπως εμεις με τα αγχολυτικα. αν εγω παιρνω ζαναξ για να ηρεμησω απο το αγχος ειναι πιθανον να παθω εξαρτηση αργα ή γρηγορα. καλο ειναι να βαζουμε μετρο ωστε να εχουμε το κεφαλι μας ησυχο :)
> θα μπορουσες να πας σ αυτο το κεντρο, κι αν δεν μεινει ικανοποιημενος φευγεις.. παντως για τα δημοσια εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω ακουσει και τα καλυτερα λογια... και προσοχη στα χαπια που θα σου γραψει ο γιατρος -αν πας σε ψυχιατρο κι οχι ψυχολογο του κεντρου- εχω ακουσει ατομα που μπορει να ειχαν μια ταδε κλιση προς αλκοολ και μαυρο, εμπλεξαν με χαπια για να ξεχασουν υποτιθεται τον εθισμο τους και εγιναν ακομη χειροτερα


Και εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι μην γίνω χειρότερα, επειδή οι γιατροί θα είναι ότι κάτσει. Αύτο που με φόβισε είναι ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα ουσιαστικά με το αλκοολ, μήπως φοβήθηκε μην πάθω καμία ψύχωση?γιατί κάτι τέτοιο άφησε να εννοηθεί?
Γενικά πήγα στον ψυχ για να γίνω καλύτερα και έγινα χειρότερα....Απίστευτα πράγματα τ μόνο π έκανε ήταν να μ χαλάσει την μέρα και να με πονάει η κοιλιά από τ αγχός....

----------


## OuraniaK

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης Αλλά κάτσε λίγο να τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου. Δεν είναι λόγος να πηγαίνεις σε κέντρα, ψυχολόγους και ψυχιάτρους. Φίλους δεν έχεις να σε βοηθήσουν; Γονείς;

----------


## noobmoderator

Στον ψυχίατρο πήγα γιατί έχω κοινωνική φοβία(η έτσι νόμιζα μέχρι σήμερα).Πήγα να κάνω γνωσιακή συμπεριφόρα ώστε να την αντιμετωπίσω.Αλλά μ έλεγε, άλλα...και Φίλους και γονείς έχω, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσα να τους πω το πρόβλημά μ γιατί δεν θα μπορούσαν να τ κατανοήσουν ,βλέπεις στην Ελλάδα τα ψυχολογικά θέματα δεν χρίζουν αναγνώρισης απο όλους....

----------


## OuraniaK

Όταν λες κοινωνική φοβία ; Δηλαδή ;

----------


## noobmoderator

> Όταν λες κοινωνική φοβία ; Δηλαδή ;


Δηλαδή ,όταν πάω κάπου είμαι μεσ τ αγχος ,ιδρώνω ,ζεστένομαι ,κοκκινίζω, ,αποφεύγω να πηγαίνω κάπου άμα έχει άτομα που δεν ξέρω κ.α....και πριν πάω κάπου αγχώνομαι...υπερβολικά

----------


## OuraniaK

Αυτό ξαφνικά το απόκτησες; Πόσο καιρό έχει;

----------


## noobmoderator

όχι πάντα βέβαια υπάρχουν κ μέρες που είμαι κομπλέ

----------


## noobmoderator

> Αυτό πόσο ξαφνικά το απόκτησες; Πόσο καιρό έχει;


Χρόνια.. 4 ,5 δεν θυμάμαι.μπορεί και παλαιότερα αλλά με ήπια συμπτώματα

----------


## OuraniaK

Ηρέμησε! Τίποτα δεν έχεις. Έχασα τζάμπα σχεδόν 3 χρόνια από την ζωή μου, μέσα στο άγχος και το φόβο για να μην πάθω κάτι, και το ξεπέρασα δίχως ψυχολόγους, ψυχιάτρους και φάρμακα. Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης Πάνε βόλτα. Και μίλα. Όλα είναι στο μυαλό. Κανένας δεν θα σε βοηθήσει αν δεν το κάνεις μόνος σου. Δεν χρειάζεσαι επιστημονικό πόρισμα, ούτε μια ακόμη θεωρία ψυχικής ασθένειας. Και συνεδρίες για θεραπεία.

----------


## noobmoderator

Δυστυχώς έχω προσπαθήσει να τ προσπεράσω μόνος μ αλλά δεν γίνεται....η δεν έχω βρει τον τρόπο.

----------


## OuraniaK

Δεν έχεις βρει τον τρόπο απλά. Κοπέλα δεν έχεις;

----------


## noobmoderator

Είχα αλλά χωρίσαμε...λόγω τ προβληματός μ..

----------


## OuraniaK

εσύ ή αυτή ? Γιατί έχω ακούσει από πολλά άτομα να χωρίζουν αυτοί που έχουν ''προβλημα'' για να μην επιβαρυνουν τον άλλον.

----------


## 66psy

> Και εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι μην γίνω χειρότερα, επειδή οι γιατροί θα είναι ότι κάτσει. Αύτο που με φόβισε είναι ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα ουσιαστικά με το αλκοολ, μήπως φοβήθηκε μην πάθω καμία ψύχωση?γιατί κάτι τέτοιο άφησε να εννοηθεί?
> Γενικά πήγα στον ψυχ για να γίνω καλύτερα και έγινα χειρότερα....Απίστευτα πράγματα τ μόνο π έκανε ήταν να μ χαλάσει την μέρα και να με πονάει η κοιλιά από τ αγχός....


γαμωτο ρε... πως γινεται να αφηνεις να εννοηθει κατι τετοιο σε ενα πελατη σου.. ή θα εισαι σιγουρος και θα λες κατι ή μην το πεις καθολου. κι απο την στιγμη που λες κατι τετοιον στο ατομο που εχεις απεναντι σου κατσε και εξηγησε το του.. τι βλακειες ειναι αυτες? 
σε αγχωσαι ο τυπος και λογικο.. αφου δεν στα εξηγησε καλα..
ακομη κι ετσι να ειναι - αν δλδ πρεπει να κοψεις το αλκοολ γιατι εχεις προδιαθεση για ψυχωση- πρεπει να κατσεις κατω, να τα βαλεις σε μια σειρα να δεις τι φταιει κλπ.. κι αυτο μπορει να γινει με εναν καλο ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο.
γιατι εσενα το αλκοολ σου προσφερει διαφυγη.. 
προσεχε στο κεντρο.. κρινε πρωτα αυτον που θα εχεις απεναντι σου και μετα αποφασισε τι θα κανεις..
το να σου δωσει φαρμακευτικη αγωγω χωρις να σου προσφερει βοηθεια μεσω της ψυχοθεραπειας δεν θα βοηθησει καθολου. οπως σου ειπα μπορει να τα κανει και χειροτερα. 
μηπως ειναι προτιμοτερο να αρχισεις με καποιον ψυχολογο? που δεν θα σου δωσει χαπια.?

----------


## noobmoderator

Αύτη , αλλά νομίζω ότι ήταν κάτι π τ ήθελα και εγώ εκείνη την στιγμή.....
Δεν είχε καταλάβει πως έχω τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα, αυτή εστίαζε στο ότι την γράφω πάντα,όταν με καλούσε κάπου και ήταν και φίλοι της(είχα ενάμιση χρόνο να πάω κάπου μαζί της και μ άλλη παρέα).....

----------


## noobmoderator

> γαμωτο ρε... πως γινεται να αφηνεις να εννοηθει κατι τετοιο σε ενα πελατη σου.. ή θα εισαι σιγουρος και θα λες κατι ή μην το πεις καθολου. κι απο την στιγμη που λες κατι τετοιον στο ατομο που εχεις απεναντι σου κατσε και εξηγησε το του.. τι βλακειες ειναι αυτες? 
> σε αγχωσαι ο τυπος και λογικο.. αφου δεν στα εξηγησε καλα..
> ακομη κι ετσι να ειναι - αν δλδ πρεπει να κοψεις το αλκοολ γιατι εχεις προδιαθεση για ψυχωση- πρεπει να κατσεις κατω, να τα βαλεις σε μια σειρα να δεις τι φταιει κλπ.. κι αυτο μπορει να γινει με εναν καλο ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο.
> γιατι εσενα το αλκοολ σου προσφερει διαφυγη.. 
> προσεχε στο κεντρο.. κρινε πρωτα αυτον που θα εχεις απεναντι σου και μετα αποφασισε τι θα κανεις..
> το να σου δωσει φαρμακευτικη αγωγω χωρις να σου προσφερει βοηθεια μεσω της ψυχοθεραπειας δεν θα βοηθησει καθολου. οπως σου ειπα μπορει να τα κανει και χειροτερα. 
> μηπως ειναι προτιμοτερο να αρχισεις με καποιον ψυχολογο? που δεν θα σου δωσει χαπια.?


Δεν νομίζω να πάω στο κέντρο, φοβάμαι αυτούς τσ ψυχιάτρους....Ναι αλλά και προδιάθεση(μάλλον αύτο εννούσε) να έχω με κατέστρεψε ψυχολογικά.Αν και μετά μ είπε να αρχίσω γνωσιακή για κοινωνικ φοβ ,δεν ξέρω με μπέρδεψε και μ αναστάτωσε πολύ..Εννοείτε χωρίς ψυχοθεραπεία δεν θα με βοηθήσει θα είναι κάτι πολύ προσωρινό.

----------


## OuraniaK

Τζάμπα χάνεις χρόνο. Βρες ένα χόμπι, βρες έναν άνθρωπο που εμπιστεύεσαι για να κάνετε πράγματα μαζί και να ξεπεράσεις τους φόβους σου.

----------


## 66psy

> Δεν νομίζω να πάω στο κέντρο, φοβάμαι αυτούς τσ ψυχιάτρους....Ναι αλλά και προδιάθεση(μάλλον αύτο εννούσε) να έχω με κατέστρεψε ψυχολογικά.Αν και μετά μ είπε να αρχίσω γνωσιακή για κοινωνικ φοβ ,δεν ξέρω με μπέρδεψε και μ αναστάτωσε πολύ..Εννοείτε χωρίς ψυχοθεραπεία δεν θα με βοηθήσει θα είναι κάτι πολύ προσωρινό.


χρηματα για να πας σε ενα ιδιωτη δεν εχεις? 
οταν σου ειπε αυτη οτι περασες ψυχωσικο επισοδειο τι εννοεις? 
γιατι η κοιν. φοβια απο την ψυχωση απεχει ποολυ.
κι επισης το αλκοολ και το μαυρο θολωνουν την συνειδηση, αλλα ποσα παιδια πινουν και δεν εχουν κανενα παρεδωσε με ψυχωσεις..
μηπως βιωσες ποτε παραισθησεις ή κατι τετοιο?
για να σου τα λεει ολα αυτη απο κατι θα θορυβηθηκε..

----------


## noobmoderator

> Τζάμπα χάνεις χρόνο. Βρες ένα χόμπι, βρες έναν άνθρωπο που εμπιστεύεσαι για να κάνετε πράγματα μαζί και να ξεπεράσεις τους φόβους σου.


Γράφτηκα γυμναστήριο ,έφτιαξα διατροφή μ βοήθησαν αύτα.Τώρα για ανθρωπο τι εννοείς κοπέλα?η φίλο?

----------


## noobmoderator

> χρηματα για να πας σε ενα ιδιωτη δεν εχεις? 
> οταν σου ειπε αυτη οτι περασες ψυχωσικο επισοδειο τι εννοεις? 
> γιατι η κοιν. φοβια απο την ψυχωση απεχει ποολυ.
> κι επισης το αλκοολ και το μαυρο θολωνουν την συνειδηση, αλλα ποσα παιδια πινουν και δεν εχουν κανενα παρεδωσε με ψυχωσεις..
> μηπως βιωσες ποτε παραισθησεις ή κατι τετοιο?
> για να σου τα λεει ολα αυτη απο κατι θα θορυβηθηκε..


Παραίσθήσεις δεν ξέρω άλλα ένιωθα ότι με κρίνουν όλοι όταν έπινα πολύ μαύρο(πριν χρόνια) , μ θεωρούν ναρκομανή ,δεν ξέρω άμα ίσχυε η όχι.....αλλά ο τότε ψυχιατρός π είχα πάει μ είπε ότι είχα αγχώδεις διαταραχές...Μ έδωσε αγχολυτικά....και όλα καλά

----------


## 66psy

α! α! απο ποσους εχω ακουσει οτι τους πιανει μανια καταδιωξης οταν πινουν μαυρο?
ουτε ενας οτι ουτε δυο.
αλλος νομιζει οτι τον κυνηγανε, αλλος οτι τον κοιτανε περιεργα.
ε κι ομως αυτα τα ατομα δεν εχουν να κανουν με παρανοια.. ειναι απλως η επιδραση του μαυρου εκεινη την στιγμη στο εγκεφαλο..
προσοχη ομως υπαρχουν ατομα που τρελαθηκαν απο αυτο..
καλυτερα να σταματησεις το μαυρο..
τωρα για το αλκοολ δεν ξερω.. δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε απο κανεναν οτι νομιζει πως οι αλλοι τον κοιτανε περιεργα κλπ..
νομιζω εχει πολυ διαφορετικη επιδραση..
τα αγχολυτικα τα σταματησες?

----------


## OuraniaK

Το οτιδήποτε! Όταν πήρες το mdma είχες μήπως καμία άσχημη εμπειρία;

----------


## noobmoderator

> α! α! απο ποσους εχω ακουσει οτι τους πιανει μανια καταδιωξης οταν πινουν μαυρο?
> ουτε ενας οτι ουτε δυο.
> αλλος νομιζει οτι τον κυνηγανε, αλλος οτι τον κοιτανε περιεργα.
> ε κι ομως αυτα τα ατομα δεν εχουν να κανουν με παρανοια.. ειναι απλως η επιδραση του μαυρου εκεινη την στιγμη στο εγκεφαλο..
> προσοχη ομως υπαρχουν ατομα που τρελαθηκαν απο αυτο..
> καλυτερα να σταματησεις το μαυρο..
> τωρα για το αλκοολ δεν ξερω.. δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε απο κανεναν οτι νομιζει πως οι αλλοι τον κοιτανε περιεργα κλπ..
> νομιζω εχει πολυ διαφορετικη επιδραση..
> τα αγχολυτικα τα σταματησες?


ήμουν κ σ φάση κατάθλιψης τότε οπότε είχα θολωμένο μυαλό...
το μαύρο μια φορά την εβδομάδα πίνω και άν τώρα πλέον
..
Τα αγχολυτικά τα πήρα για 5 μήνες μαζί μ λίγη ψυχοθεραπεία...και έγινα τέλεια ,δεν είχα ούτε άγχος ούτε κοινωνική φοβία ήμουν άνετος παντού,ένιωθα τέλεια ,απλά ο γιατρός τότε μ έκανε κανα τέταρτο ψυχοθερ και μ έιπε κοβείς χάπια μέχρι Ιούλιο και από Σεπτέμβριο(έφευγα για καλοκαίρι) ξανάρχεσαι να κάνουμε λιγο ψυχοθεραπεία χωρίς χάπια για να μην ξαναπάθεις τπτ, αλλά είπα ενα τέταρτο μ κράταγε τσάμπα θα πηγαίνω αφού είμαι καλά...ε ερωτεύτηκά και παράφορα...μ είχαν τελείωσει τα ρποβλήματα ,αλλά έλα π μετά απο ένα χρόνο άρχισε να μ ξαναέρχεται....

----------


## noobmoderator

> Το οτιδήποτε! Όταν πήρες το mdma είχες μήπως καμία άσχημη εμπειρία;


Οχι καμία..ισα ισα π φάσωσα και γνώρισα δυο κοπέλες μέσα σ 4 ώρες...οποτέ η εμπειρία ήταν υπέροχη..

----------


## 66psy

> ήμουν κ σ φάση κατάθλιψης τότε οπότε είχα θολωμένο μυαλό...
> το μαύρο μια φορά την εβδομάδα πίνω και άν τώρα πλέον
> ..
> Τα αγχολυτικά τα πήρα για 5 μήνες μαζί μ λίγη ψυχοθεραπεία...και έγινα τέλεια ,δεν είχα ούτε άγχος ούτε κοινωνική φοβία ήμουν άνετος παντού,ένιωθα τέλεια ,απλά ο γιατρός τότε μ έκανε κανα τέταρτο ψυχοθερ και μ έιπε κοβείς χάπια μέχρι Ιούλιο και από Σεπτέμβριο(έφευγα για καλοκαίρι) ξανάρχεσαι να κάνουμε λιγο ψυχοθεραπεία χωρίς χάπια για να μην ξαναπάθεις τπτ, αλλά είπα ενα τέταρτο μ κράταγε τσάμπα θα πηγαίνω αφού είμαι καλά...ε ερωτεύτηκά και παράφορα...μ είχαν τελείωσει τα ρποβλήματα ,αλλά έλα π μετά απο ένα χρόνο άρχισε να μ ξαναέρχεται....


ενα τεταρτο? καλα παμε καλα? τουλαχιστον μιση ωρα ειναι το ελαχιστο για ψυχοθεραπεια..
που τους βρισκεις ολους αυτους καλε?:P
ναι αυτο ειναι το κακο με τις ψυχικες διαταραχες.. νομιζεις οτι το εχεις ξεπερασει και τσουπ να το παλι..
εγω καθε φορα που ειχα υποτροπες εκλεινα αμεσως ραντεβου.. και με εφερνε σε μια ισορροπια..
πρεπει να βρεις εναν καλο θεραπευτη, αν εχεις τα χρηματα ασφαλως..
κι αν κρινεις οτι πρεπει να αρχισεις ξανα τα αγχολυτικα ναι.. αν μπορεις να τους βαλεις μετρο -εγω ας πουμε ποτε δεν υπερεβησα την δοση και τα ακοψα με ευκολια- τοτε ισως σε βοηθουσε..

----------


## noobmoderator

Η φοβίες Δυστύχως και μ την πρώην είχα [προσπαθήσαι αλλα τίποτα

----------


## OuraniaK

Αφού έχεις ήδη εμπειρία με Ψυχοθεραπείες και ήσουν καλά.... γιατί δεν συνεχίζεις; Φαύλος κύκλος είναι τα ψυχοφάρμακα. Αφού τα πήρες μια φορά θα τα ξανά πάρεις.

----------


## 66psy

_Φαύλος κύκλος είναι τα ψυχοφάρμακα. Αφού τα πήρες μια φορά θα τα ξανά πάρεις._
πες το ψεματα..

----------


## noobmoderator

> ενα τεταρτο? καλα παμε καλα? τουλαχιστον μιση ωρα ειναι το ελαχιστο για ψυχοθεραπεια..
> που τους βρισκεις ολους αυτους καλε?:P
> ναι αυτο ειναι το κακο με τις ψυχικες διαταραχες.. νομιζεις οτι το εχεις ξεπερασει και τσουπ να το παλι..
> εγω καθε φορα που ειχα υποτροπες εκλεινα αμεσως ραντεβου.. και με εφερνε σε μια ισορροπια..
> πρεπει να βρεις εναν καλο θεραπευτη, αν εχεις τα χρηματα ασφαλως..
> κι αν κρινεις οτι πρεπει να αρχισεις ξανα τα αγχολυτικα ναι.. αν μπορεις να τους βαλεις μετρο -εγω ας πουμε ποτε δεν υπερεβησα την δοση και τα ακοψα με ευκολια- τοτε ισως σε βοηθουσε..


άστα να πάνε τουλάχιστον ο πρώτος στα 15 λεπτά π μ κράταγε μ βοηθούσε πολύ..Εκανα λάθος π δεν ξαναπήγα πάντως....ισως και να το είχα εξαφανίσει τελείος...έχω κάποια χρήματα (δεν έχω πολλά γιατί δεν δουλεύω..και στους γονείς δεν σκοπεύω να το πω)....Ούτε εγώ είχα υπερβεί τη δόση τα έκοψα σχετικά εύκολα...και πως να βρω έναν καλό ψυχοθεραπεύτη,όλο σ κουλούς πάω και πέφτω :P ?(ψάχνω κάποιον που να ειδικεύεται στην γνωσιακή)

----------


## noobmoderator

> Αφού έχεις ήδη εμπειρία με Ψυχοθεραπείες και ήσουν καλά.... γιατί δεν συνεχίζεις; Φαύλος κύκλος είναι τα ψυχοφάρμακα. Αφού τα πήρες μια φορά θα τα ξανά πάρεις.


Τότε δεν ήμουν σ αύτη την κατάσταση (επείδη μετά απο καιρό άρχισα να αποφεύγω συνέχεια καταστάσεις έφτασα εδώ π έφτασα).Εκανα τεράστιο λάθος τότε που σταμάτησα....
Σήμερα για αύτο πήγα για ν κάνω γνωσιακή και ο ψυχ μ έλεγε να πάω έκει και αλλού γιατί δεν μπορούσε να μ βοηθήσει...ίσως να μην τα εξήγησα εγώ καλά...Πάντως τ μόνο καλό ήταν ότι παραδέχτηκε ότι δεν θα μ βοηθούσε και άμα μ κραταγε θα ήταν σαν να με κακοποιεί

----------


## OuraniaK

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί ενώ δεν ήταν πρόβλημα το αλκοόλ, ο τίτλος είχε να κάνει με το αλκοόλ, και αφού είχες ήδη θεραπευτεί, με τον οποίο είσαι ευχαριστημένος, γιατί δεν ξανά πας σε αυτόν.

----------


## noobmoderator

> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί ενώ δεν ήταν πρόβλημα το αλκοόλ, ο τίτλος είχε να κάνει με το αλκοόλ, και αφού είχες ήδη θεραπευτεί, με τον οποίο είσαι ευχαριστημένος, γιατί δεν ξανά πας σε αυτόν.


Γιατί μ είπε ο ψυχ σήμερα να πάω εκεί και να κλείσω ραντεβού και επέμεν ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το αλκοολ...Είχα θεραπεύτει όχι απο αύτο π έχω τώρα , από κάτι μ πολύ πιο ήπια συμπτώματα(ίσως και να ήταν η αρχή αύτου π έχω τώρα)
Και δεν πάω στον ίδιο γιατί δεν θυμάμαι π ήταν και πωςσ λεγόταν και έπερνε η 80 η 100 ευρω τα οποία θεωρώ παρα πολλά.......

----------


## OuraniaK

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο, να έχεις ''θεραπευτεί'' από την ήπια μορφή, και ξαφνικά να έχεις εμφανίσει την πιο βαριά μορφή.

----------


## noobmoderator

> Μου φαίνεται περίεργο, να έχεις ''θεραπευτεί'' από την ήπια μορφή, και ξαφνικά να έχεις εμφανίσει την πιο βαριά μορφή.


Και όμως ,Αυτό π είχα ήταν κάτι άλλο μ είχε πει ο γιατρός τότε...Αλλά διάβασα κάπου ότι αυτό εκεί συνήθως φέρνει την κοινωνική φοβία κ.τ.λ.π...

----------


## OuraniaK

Κοίταξε φυσικά και δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι ούτε με σιγουριά, ούτε κάτι σωστό. Από την στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζω ούτε το εν τρίτο του προβλήματός σου. Όπως σου είπα, μην χάσεις το κριτήριο ως άνθρωπος να ξέρεις ποιο είναι το σωστό για εσένα.

----------


## noobmoderator

> Κοίταξε φυσικά και δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι ούτε με σιγουριά, ούτε κάτι σωστό. Από την στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζω ούτε το εν τρίτο του προβλήματός σου. Όπως σου είπα, μην χάσεις το κριτήριο ως άνθρωπος να ξέρεις ποιο είναι το σωστό για εσένα.


Τέσπα, εγώ σ ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σ όποια και αν ήταν αυτή.Βεβαίως και δεν θα χάσω τ κριτήριο ως άνθρωπος

----------


## OuraniaK

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω πραγματικά!

----------


## noobmoderator

> Μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω πραγματικά!


Με βοήθησες πάντως νιώθω καλύτερα. :)

----------


## OuraniaK

Βασικά ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα. Είδα τοποθεσία Αθήνα. Αν έχεις συγγενείς σε χωριό, θα σου συμβούλευα να πας μερικές μέρες να ηρεμήσεις! Ίσως αυτό το πνίξιμο της πόλης δεν σε αφήνει να σκεφτείς καθαρά.

----------


## noobmoderator

> Βασικά ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα. Είδα τοποθεσία Αθήνα. Αν έχεις συγγενείς σε χωριό, θα σου συμβούλευα να πας μερικές μέρες να ηρεμήσεις! Ίσως αυτό το πνίξιμο της πόλης δεν σε αφήνει να σκεφτείς καθαρά.


Κοίτα το χωριό μ κάνει καλό η αληθεία είναι σ αύτο έχεισ δίκιο ,αλλα τώρα θέλω να αρχίσω γνωσιακι συμπεριφορική θεραπεία ,γιατί δεν μπορώ άλλο μ αυτό π έχω ,θέλω να τ τελειώνω βαρέθηκα , και να μην αγχώνομαι για τπτ.
Αλλα θα πάω οπως και να έχει στο χωριό καμια βδομάδα τ πάσχα

----------


## kalamore

Αμα παιρνεις ψυχοφαρμακα δεν κανει να πινεις οποτε μαλλον γι αυτο στο ειπε για το αλκοολ.Επισης αμα πας σε ψυχολογο ειναι καλο να προσεξεις σε ποιον πας γτ μερικοι δεν ειναι καλοι

----------


## noobmoderator

> Αμα παιρνεις ψυχοφαρμακα δεν κανει να πινεις οποτε μαλλον γι αυτο στο ειπε για το αλκοολ.Επισης αμα πας σε ψυχολογο ειναι καλο να προσεξεις σε ποιον πας γτ μερικοι δεν ειναι καλοι


Δεν παίρνω ψυχοφαρμακα......Ναι το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι καλοί

----------


## kalamore

Ναι εννοω πως ο ψυχιατρος σε ειπε για το αλκοολ γι αυτον τον λογο

----------


## noobmoderator

αα... τι να πω, Γενικά δεν συνεννοήθηκα μ τον ψυχίατρο σήμερα...μ έλεγε ότι ναναι ..θα πάω σ άλλον αυτές τις μέρες

----------


## white

O ψυχίατρος σου είπε αυτό γιατί δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.Ουτε θεραπεία μπορείς να κάνεις για τις ψυχώσεις ούτε να δεις ψυχολογικά πρόοδο αν θες να γεμίζεις το κεφάλι σου με ουσίες.Αν σου γράψει φάρμακα και πιεις είναι σαν να σε στέλνει στο νεκροτομείο. Δεν θέλω να πω περισσότερα.

----------


## noobmoderator

> O ψυχίατρος σου είπε αυτό γιατί δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.Ουτε θεραπεία μπορείς να κάνεις για τις ψυχώσεις ούτε να δεις ψυχολογικά πρόοδο αν θες να γεμίζεις το κεφάλι σου με ουσίες.Αν σου γράψει φάρμακα και πιεις είναι σαν να σε στέλνει στο νεκροτομείο. Δεν θέλω να πω περισσότερα.


Ναι αλλά δεν έχω ψυχωση...αύτο προσπαθώ να πώ

----------


## kalamore

και με ηρεμιστικα δεν κανει να πινεις

----------


## noobmoderator

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω το θέμα είναι ότι από βδομάδα θα πάω σ καινούργιο ψυχιατρο, μπας και βρω άκρη

----------


## white

Τα ηρεμιστικά είναι που δεν κάνει σε συνδιασμό με αλκοολ.Και ηρεμιστικά θα σου δώσει σίγουρα.Εστω στην αρχή.

----------


## noobmoderator

Ο τύπος μου είπε πας κόβεις το αλκοολ και χασις και μετά πας για γνωσιακη συμπεριφορα...

----------

